# kaya K7



## martain01 (Apr 15, 2012)

I would like to tell all those recurve archers searching for the perfect bow, just try shooting the Kaya K7 complete, now what i mean by saying complete is simple. The K7 riser ,K7 limbs,and the Soul stabilization CNT. You will experience something that you will never find in any other bow, i never thought that it was possible to shoot such a beautiful bow, you can feel the research that has gone into this piece of equipment. so all i can say is give it a try, Since 1967 ive have shot every bow from hoyt to win win to marksman ,greenhorn, you name it ive shot it . But i have to give Kaya a clap . well done. It would be interesting to know if anyone out there had the same COMPLETE SYSTEME and experienced the same .


----------



## Jim Colgate (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Martain01,
Sounds like that is one sweet setup. I am considering purchasing the K7 riser, however with MK Korea limbs, because i already have the limbs  Will have to try the Soul stabs too!
How about posting a few pictures!
Jim
:aero:


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I've shot soul stabs for few years now. Best bang for buck there is, I sold all my other stabs and bought a spare set recently.


----------



## martain01 (Apr 15, 2012)

ive allways learned that a riser is designed around a limb and a limb designed around a riser that is the reason i went for this systeme ,though it is very critical to shoot but it makes you a better archer, if you perfect a good style in shooting then the arrows will go where you want them to go i truly beleave this. (im sure of this with the K7 systeme ) Kaya have this time perfected the perfect limb and riser (my opinion) and only my opinion is to give it a try , i have used Feature K limbs on the K7 riser and found their a good match as i thought at the time, but when i bought the K7 limbs i could not beleave the stabilty also the amplified arc of the arrow , it settled much much quicker ,also the limbs reduced step time in pick up , You may think that i am a rep for Kaya alas no i am not but you got to hand it to Kaya they have done their home work on this,and i can not understand why they have not publicly acclaimed this K7 systeme more . So WAKE UP KAYA .


----------



## martain01 (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh i forgot i will post a few pics soon Jim ok


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Kaya seem to be the best limb on the market right now


----------



## Chris RL (Oct 30, 2011)

Looking forward to reading some field reviews!


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

Bigjono said:


> Kaya seem to be the best limb on the market right now


Interesting claim, do you have anything to back that up at all?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

No, just a laymans opinion but I can't think of a better all round limb than the K7 off the top of my head.




Bean Burrito said:


> Interesting claim, do you have anything to back that up at all?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

No "best" riser/limbs - only the "best" for a particular archer. No manufacturer can claim that the same riser and limbs works just as well for an archer drawing 50# at 30" as one that draws 33# at 24". It's simply not possible. Physics don't quite work that way 

While I certainly have my favorite risers and limbs for MY OWN preferences and specifications, I would not recommend those same risers and limbs to other archers with completely different needs. 

The most important thing aspiring elite archers can understand is how to select the proper equipment for their needs.


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

I think that limb choice is highly subjective. There are a few measurable parameters though- stacking (or lack therof) as draw length increases, torsional stiffness, physical weight, efficiency etc.

When push comes to shove the big difference is the archer's choice. Are my W&W Inno's better than the Hoyt 990TX's I shot previously? I feel they are, but I can't particularly prove it. Granted, my scores have improved, but I'd put that down to experience and refinement of technique.


----------

